# Livebearer Gendering



## Fish (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi, i have made this topic so beginers could understand how to successfully gender a livebearer. Alot of you probably think this picture i made is useless, but for confused beginners it wont. Sry if the pic is werid or distorted, i will try to fix it somehow. You can prolly see from the pics that males have a lot of nicer colors and a sharper fin on their underside, while the females have duller colors and a large fin on thier underside. I hope you can understand this.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/matt987/guppy.bmp


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

the pictures are too small


----------



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup yup. Never upload from Photobucket. Always use imageshack.us or uploadimages.net ! O.-


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The pics are a tad small but its a great idea. Very helpful.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

im interested in seeing this picture... is there anyway you could try to resize it and repost it?

thanks


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll post a pic of one of my breeder Allred Guppy females.. Look at the fins on the underside of the fish. The anal fin on females is fan shaped, males are pointed..
Tony


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know if you can see well enough or not, but here's a pic of one of my Allred Guppy males.


----------

